
Kai: A plotting library for Common Lisp - luu
http://github.com/komi1230/kai
======
mixedmath
If I understand the code correctly, this is is lisp code that ultimately
generates a json to be fed to the plotly javascript library [1].

That's sort of interesting. I sometimes work on specialized plotting tools for
computational mathematics, and I see now that I expect plotting libraries to
ultimately boil down to some c backend like libcairo or libpng, or to directly
output a format like an svg or ps or pbm or something --- or alternately to be
entirely js from start to end.

But upon further reflection, I don't see any reason to keep the worlds of
online and offline plotting so completely disjoint.

[1]: [https://plotly.com/javascript/](https://plotly.com/javascript/)

~~~
jaravan
Which is best CL library for plot generation ?

~~~
vindarel
IDK about best but here's a selection of two:
[https://github.com/CodyReichert/awesome-
cl#plotting](https://github.com/CodyReichert/awesome-cl#plotting) (both based
on Gnuplot)

